# List of what to take to a show



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We have our first and very small garden show this afternoon. I am VERY nervous. I thought I saw a check list of things to take to a show. I cannot find it now.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Hi Peggy... 
I will try to remember everything you might need...

Tent if outside
chairs 
Tables
table coverings to the ground
Cash box with change
pencils & pens
calculator
plastic sheeting (tents leak)
Signs or banners
papertowels
baskets or other items to display soaps in or on
price stickers or signs
diaper wipes
trash bag
business cards or brochures
wear comfortable shoes, if busy you will be on your feet, dress neatly and clean,Don't look like you just came in from milking the goats, and don't just sit there and wait for a customer to come to you... start conversations.. stand... arrange your table etc.. 
just sitting there looking bored and people walk away, hand out samples.. sit in higher chairs, like director chairs... put out signs that make your small business attract customers.. What can your products do for them.. etc.. Smile and have a good time... 
Talk to people walking by... and draw them in... do not set your display up in a tent with whats called the tunnel of death... customers don't like to feel trapped into buying... they won't walk into your tunnel... Set up your display so that three or four people or more can look at your products easily.. Nothing chases them away faster than if they want to look or browse and someone else is standing there just talking and there is only access to your products in a very narrow area.. the tunnel again.. Have a helper with you, that can talk to people if you are busy checking someone out.. KNOW the answers to their questions about your homemade product.. and why its good for your skin etc.. If they ask you about Shea butter (if you use it) know something about shea butter.. many do ask questions... but at the same time, don't let them stand there and talk for an hour to keep you away from other customers... many non buyers do this.. find a way to politely excuse yourself and help a buyer.. 
Do have a good time and sell tons of soap... 
Barb


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

stapler, packing tape, regular tape, clothespins. We have a lot of wind here. 

Good luck!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't be nervous Peggy! People love exploring new booths at festivals.
I would add to be sure and take easy to eat high energy snacks so you don't fall out from lack of calories.
We always hope we are too busy to eat but that takes lots of energy too so something easy to poke down is handy.
Great post Barb! Agree that being interactive is the best draw. Squidge is my front man. He talks so much people buy stuff just to get away from him! :rofl
Hope it's a great event for you and you will best learn what you need by doing!

Lee


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you so much. I cannot express how grateful I am for all of your help.

I made $91 in two hours. dance: My DH went with me, came home saying "next time this" and "next time...that" 

We immediately made a list of things that I should do better. 

We gave out about 60 samples. I even gave them to children who were with their parents, after asking the parent. One adorable 2-3 year old child who received one with her mom said "ahh mommy it is pretty" "I have one?" the mom could not tell her no and she bought three. 

This was a very small church yard/garden show. I guess there were about 60-65 people. I gave samples to each one.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey that's pretty good for such a small show! Congrats!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great show. Good for you!

For that small of a show it seems like you did pretty well. I remember I was a nervous wreck for my first show.

Keep up the good work. Yous soap must be fantastic.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Pictures.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Is that a doll house? What an original and cute idea!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes,
I am the mother of two grown boys. When my sisters had 2 girls each I was thrilled. I had an excuse to buy girl stuff. We got this at Sams-1/2 price after Christmas. We had many comments on it. It was tall which I liked. The second pict is Ocean in the bathroom. 

My husband wanted to put Sex on the beach on the steps to the bedroom. We put it in the living room.

the shelf on the right is an old wooden tool box, in two pieces, stacked.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

At my last market I put my "Sex On the Beach" in a huge plastic margarita glass, with fake palm trees in the background and a leigh. I had my best market day and am wracking my brain for more neat ideas, theming a different soap each week. WHAT FUN!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been toying with featuring a soap each week. I just don't have a lot of table space though since I also sell my dd's items. Might have to re-think my layout.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Anita, 
I have been tempted to attach the "better than sex" cake recipe to the soap.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

people do seem to like some novelty. Last year I made a batch of "Sex on the Beach", using Lillians "stir during gel" idea, which was a total flop...Vicki suggested I call the soap "Sand in Yer Bootie" which I did and people LOVED that soap. I sold it all.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Vicki,
Buying FO/EO straight from the manufacturer? Do you mean one scent at a time buy in bulk of 35# drum? I am not sure if it would be gallons or pounds? If it is half the costs, does this mean it it would be $350- $400 ish?


I would not want to do presales, but I would like to learn how to find the scents for cheaper and have lower costs.

Is New Directons a wholesale source? Is there a source or listing of wholesale FO/EO sources?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Peggy Sue, I'm using ND for all my EOs now & just ordered an FO to try. Vicki recommended them quite a while ago & I jumped on that bit of info. They seem to have good quality EOs - not got a stinker yet. Here's an example of there pricing.
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/eucalyptus-essential-oil-globulus-p-239.html

Shipping is no where near as bad as WSP & some of the other suppliers. WSP has "free" shipping on fragrance but the cost of their stuff has gone way up so it so not so it's not really free.

If anyone on here wants to do a prebuy I'd definitely order. Sherrie said she might think about it & she knows her stuff so I would be very confidant in her choices.


----------

